# plant evidence



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2009)

Και planted evidence. 

Με ενδιαφέρει η λόγια απόδοση, π.χ. σε μια δικογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

Δηλαδή, εκτός από το _falsifying evidence_ (την παραποίηση στοιχείων), το _forging evidence_ (τη χάλκευση στοιχείων) ή το _tainting evidence_ (την αλλοίωση; στοιχείων) πώς θα πούμε την κατασκευή ενοχοποιητικών στοιχείων όταν περιορίζεται στην τοποθέτηση αυτών των στοιχείων σε κάποιο μέρος, έτσι που να συνδέονται με τον κατηγορούμενο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 12, 2009)

Σκεφτομαι το "παγίδευση αυτοψίας" που μπορεί να προσλάβει με τη χρήση αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να γίνεται απόλυτα σαφές στους τηλεθεατές ότι οι αστυνομικοί έβαλαν σε κάποιο σημείο ένα αντικείμενο που ενοχοποιεί τον ύποπτο. Γι' αυτό πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο "φυτεύω" (εντός εισαγωγικών), στην ανεπίσημη μορφή. Τώρα όμως μού χρειάστηκε και η πιο επίσημη απόδοση.


----------



## eva (Jul 14, 2009)

Θα πρότεινα : "δόλια εμφύτευση ενοχοποιητικών στοιχείων" ή "φύτευση ψευδών ενοχοποιητικών στοιχείων"


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2009)

Έψαξα μια γρήγορη τον ΠΚ (δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο, δυστυχώς) και νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να γράψεις «νόθευση στοιχείων» αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο και δεν υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο από ό,τι είδα.

Μακρινάρι δεν προτείνω, φαντάζομαι ότι το θέλεις για σουτίτρ :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 14, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει παγιωμένη ελληνική "λόγια" απόδοση των όρων αυτών: σε μια δικογραφία θα γινόταν λόγος, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, για "χάλκευση στοιχείων" ή για "χαλκευμένα ενοχοποιητικά στοιχεία" (η νόθευση, à propos, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με αυτό που ψάχνουμε). 
Απλούστατα, η εξέλιξη κάθε γλώσσας είναι διαφορετική. Ανοίγοντας το Concise Oxford English Dictionary, διαπιστώνουμε ότι η λέξη "plant" ως ουσιαστικό έχει αποκτήσει αυτοτελώς την προκειμένη σημασία: "a thing put among someone´s belongings to incriminate or discredit him". Στα ελληνικά δεν υπήρξε πανομοιότυπη εξέλιξη: η εμφύτευση και η φύτευση έχουν συγκεκριμένες σημασίες, ποτέ όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται προκειμένου περί στοιχείων δικογραφίας ή αστυνομικής/ δικαστικής έρευνας (εννοείται ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε τυχόν "αργκοτίκ" χρήσεις). 
Αυτά σημαίνουν ότι δύσκολα αποφεύγεται η περιφραστική απόδοση: π.χ. "στοιχεία/ αντικείμενα τοποθετημένα με σκοπό την ενοχοποίηση υπόπτου" (κι αν θέλει κανείς προσθέτει και ό,τι άλλο επεξηγηματικό, όπως "δολίως τοποθετημένα" κ.λπ.)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2009)

Με αφορμή το αποπάνω του Ρογήρου, θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να πούμε _δόλια τοποθέτηση_;


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 14, 2009)

Εκτός από το "χαλκεύω στοιχεία", όπως ειπώθηκε, υπάρχει και το "κατασκευάζω στοιχεία", όπου το "κατασκευάζω" στη συγκεκριμένη σύμφραση έχει (ίσως) πάντα αρνητική σημασία, δηλαδή υποδηλώνει δόλο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ η "κατασκευή στοιχείων" ορίζεται ως η "δημιουργία ψευδών δεδομένων (συχνά εις βάρος του άλλου)".

Εν αντιθέσει με το "παραποιώ", το "κατασκευάζω" δεν δηλώνει απλώς αλλοίωση ήδη υπαρχόντων στοιχείων αλλά επινόηση και, κατ' επέκταση, τοποθέτησή τους.

Νομίζω ότι το να πω πως "κατασκευάζω στοιχεία" π.χ. σε μια δολοφονία θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να υποδηλώσει επιπρόσθετα ότι τοποθέτησα αντικείμενα ή υλικό που θα συνδέσει κάποιον με τη δολοφονία.

Αν αυτό δεν αρκεί, τότε μάλλον η "τοποθέτηση κατασκευασμένων στοιχείων" είναι υπεραρκετή.


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 14, 2009)

> Με αφορμή το αποπάνω του Ρογήρου, θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να πούμε δόλια τοποθέτηση;



Ας μου επιτραπεί να σχολιάσω ότι το "δόλια τοποθέτηση" δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό, διότι η τοποθέτηση στοιχείων είναι εκ των πραγμάτων δόλια. 



> Αυτά σημαίνουν ότι δύσκολα αποφεύγεται η περιφραστική απόδοση: π.χ. "στοιχεία/ αντικείμενα τοποθετημένα με σκοπό την ενοχοποίηση υπόπτου" (κι αν θέλει κανείς προσθέτει και ό,τι άλλο επεξηγηματικό, όπως "δολίως τοποθετημένα" κ.λπ.)



Δόλος και δικαστική πλάνη υφίστανται όχι μόνο στην ενοχοποίηση ενός αθώου αλλά και στην αθώωση ενός εγκληματία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

Όπως λέει και ο Tsialas, και η αφαίρεση/εξαφάνιση/απόκρυψη αποδεικτικών στοιχείων εξίσου δόλια είναι με την τοποθέτηση αυτών.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όπως λέει και ο Tsialas, και η αφαίρεση/εξαφάνιση/απόκρυψη αποδεικτικών στοιχείων εξίσου δόλια είναι με την τοποθέτηση αυτών.



Η απόκρυψη θα είναι δόλια. Η αφαίρεση όμως μπορεί να γίνει και εξ αμελείας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

Σωστά, μπορεί να είναι και από αμέλεια. :) Εγώ είχα κατά νου την αφαίρεση όχι από τη σκηνή τού εγκλήματος, αλλά από τα συλλεχθέντα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία (αλλά μάλλον αυτό το δηλώνει η "εξαφάνιση").


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 14, 2009)

Το σχόλιό μου αφορούσε συγκεκριμένα την "τοποθέτηση", όχι την απόκρυψη ή την παράβλεψη, διότι το θέμα της συζήτησης δεν αφορά τη δικαστική πλάνη γενικά αλλά την κατασκευή στοιχείων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> όχι από τη σκηνή τού εγκλήματος


Αυτό τώρα είναι ή δεν είναι αγγλισμός; Να μην το κρατήσουμε καλύτερα για τις ταινίες; («Κλείσε τα μάτια σου, αγάπη μου· ακολουθεί η σκηνή του εγκλήματος που σου έλεγα».)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό τώρα είναι ή δεν είναι αγγλισμός; Να μην το κρατήσουμε καλύτερα για τις ταινίες; («Κλείσε τα μάτια σου, αγάπη μου· ακολουθεί η σκηνή του εγκλήματος που σου έλεγα».)


Ναι, αγγλισμός είναι!


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό τώρα είναι ή δεν είναι αγγλισμός; Να μην το κρατήσουμε καλύτερα για τις ταινίες; («Κλείσε τα μάτια σου, αγάπη μου· ακολουθεί η σκηνή του εγκλήματος που σου έλεγα».)


 
Εκτός αν η "αγάπη" μόλις άλλαξε κανάλι, από τον τελικό του Μουντιάλ στο _CSI:Κουτσούφλιανη_, οπότε η σκηνή του εγκλήματος θα παίζει (εντός ή εκτός κάδρου, ανάλογα με τη σκηνοθετική επιλογή) στον τόπο του εγκλήματος και η σχετική ατάκα θα διαμορφωθεί σε: Κλείσε τα μάτια σου, αγάπη μου· ακολουθεί η σκηνή του εγκλήματος που μόλις αποφάσισα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

Αφού καταπώς φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει ορολογία, μήπως έχει έρθει η ώρα για λίγη λεξιπλασία; Να προτείνω (παραβιάζοντας, νομίζω, 2-3 κανόνες) τα _*δολιόθετα_ ή _*κακόθετα_ ή *_δολιένθετα_ στοιχεία;

Και τώρα περιμένω...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> από τον τελικό του Μουντιάλ στο _CSI:Κουτσούφλιανη_,


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Να καταστήσουμε σαφές ότι η «στοιχειοθέτηση» εγκλήματος υπάρχει ήδη σαν όρος και με άλλη σημασία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να καταστήσουμε σαφές ότι η «στοιχειοθέτηση» εγκλήματος υπάρχει ήδη σαν όρος και με άλλη σημασία. :)



Να το εκλάβω ως δημιουργική κριτική για τα λεξιπλαστικά καμώματά μου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Μάλλον σαν προσπάθεια να περιστείλω τη δική μου διάθεση να σε μιμηθώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Πέρα από τη δεύτερη σημασία που θα μπορούσαμε να δώσουμε στη _στοιχειοθέτηση_ (τι να κάνω, μου άρεσε το λογοπαίγνιο :) ), θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να μιλήσουμε για _παρεμβολή_ ή _παρεισαγωγή_ ή και _υπεισαγωγή_ (ενοχοποιητικών) στοιχείων στην έρευνα. Απλώς δεν λέγεται τώρα και δεν σημαίνουν απαραιτήτως αυτά κάτι περισσότερο από την κατασκευή στοιχείων.

Σε μια-δυο περιπτώσεις έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η _προσθήκη στοιχείων_:
Η διαδικασία της προσθήκης του ενοχοποιητικού στοιχείου στον κατηγορούμενο μετά τη σύλληψή του...
http://www.greekhelsinki.gr/bhr/greek/articles_2004/pr_23_02_04.doc

Ας το δούμε ωστόσο σαν την περίπτωση του «ξεπλύματος χρήματος», που επίσημα είναι «νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες». Ωστόσο, το «ξέπλυμα» χρησιμοποιείται και σε επίσημα κείμενα. Οπότε, ας μείνουμε κι εμείς εδώ στο «φύτεμα (ενοχοποιητικών) στοιχείων», ωσότου έρθει κάποια ανώτερη αρχή και το μετατρέψει σε... «εμφύτευση».


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οπότε, ας μείνουμε κι εμείς εδώ στο «φύτεμα (ενοχοποιητικών) στοιχείων», ωσότου έρθει κάποια ανώτερη αρχή και το μετατρέψει σε... «εμφύτευση».



Παναγία μου! Αν το δω κι αυτό ...

A propos, γιατί φύτεμα και όχι τοποθέτηση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> A propos, γιατί φύτεμα και όχι τοποθέτηση;



Επειδή η «τοποθέτηση» απαιτεί μια πληρέστερη και ακριβέστερη διατύπωση. Το «φύτεμα» μεταφέρει το αγγλικό (όπως το «ξέπλυμα» του laundering) και όλη την αγγλοσαξονική κουλτούρα της λέξης, οπότε λες ένα «του το φύτεψαν οι μπάτσοι» και ξεμπερδεύεις. Νομίζω ότι περιγράφω μια γνωστή πραγματικότητα — ακόμα και ως προς το σκέλος του ευπρεπισμού που θα ακολουθήσει με την _εμφύτευση_ :) . Να σκεφτώ παραδείγματα; (Ευτυχώς «έκπλυση χρημάτων» δεν είδαμε ακόμα.)


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2009)

?φυτικές αποδείξεις??

*Forensic botany: using plant evidence to aid in forensic death ...
Cab Abstracts | Forensic botany: using plant evidence to aid in forensic death investigation. | Forensic botany is still an underutilized resource in ...
www.cababstractsplus.org/abstracts/Abstract.aspx?AcNo... - Similar
by HM Coyle - 2005 - Cited by 10 - Related articles - All 6 versions*


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Και το "του φυτέψανε" νεότερο είναι. Στα Εξάρχεια, την εποχή που η αστυνομία έκανε κωμική κατάχρηση της μεθόδου, όλο με κάτι γραμμάρια χασίς που ανακάλυπτε, λέγαμε "του χώσανε" στο αυτοκίνητο, στο σπίτι κλπ. 
'Αλλωστε, όπως ακούγεται και στις πρόσφατες απομαγνητοφωνήσεις του "συνδικάτου", το "φύτεμα" παραμένει με τη σημασία του "σε τοποθετώ σταθεροποιημένο ώστε να αγναντεύεις τα ραδίκια από κάτω".


----------

